# A big problum with the lingo...



## muralou (Oct 27, 2008)

I like meny people have try'd and try'd to learn spanish but as hard as i try im just not getting it. i simply can not rememberany of it. it makes me wonder.... how can i learn the words to a new song. or a convesation from way back when. but spanish. i dont get it.
is any one out there having the same truble as me. i have been here in Malaga for 4 years this Oct. i have try tapes CD's vidio's sticky lables all over the houes lessons. thanks for reading.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

You will not really learn unless you NEED TO COMMUNICATE. Tapes etc do no good unless afterwards (ime) you HAVE TO APPLY what you've learned.

Sign up for Spanish lessons - then you HAVE TO USE what you learn - and start watching Spanish TV (and give up on Sky for a bit) - Also look out opportunities to converse with Spaniards. You need to relate the sounds with the words.

My poor old mum btw suffers greatly - but because she is near tone deaf so she really does not hear what's being said. My Dad is very able to pick things up.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

muralou said:


> I like meny people have try'd and try'd to learn spanish but as hard as i try im just not getting it. i simply can not rememberany of it. it makes me wonder.... how can i learn the words to a new song. or a convesation from way back when. but spanish. i dont get it.
> is any one out there having the same truble as me. i have been here in Malaga for 4 years this Oct. i have try tapes CD's vidio's sticky lables all over the houes lessons. thanks for reading.


I'm excactly the same. I'm sure its an age thing. But, I always try, always steam in and have a go - I want the Spanish people I come in contact with to realise that I respect their language and I'm trying to learn. I also pick up little bits every time I try - I may forget soon after. although recently I've taken to writing things down when I get back to my car or even on my mobile which helps it to stick. I have a lesson once a week which teaches me grammar and the basic structure, its all gonna be a very long process, but I will get there.... in about 50 years time LOL!!!

Just keep trying at every opportunity, petrol stations, supermarkets, restaurants.... Its actually fun and an icebreaker!! And I've yet to come across any Spanish who havent wanted to help or who have been unfriendly - on the contrary!

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Spanish friend who spent 20 years living in Cambridge; we were discussing this issue a few weeks ago and he felt the Brits spent too much time on the structure of Spanish and not enough time learning the "street lingo". Basically what he was saying is, forget spending a fortune on lessons, integrate into the local Spanish community and forget trying to learn "Oxford" Spanish.

I agree with him, it's exactly what I did 5 years ago when I moved to Spain......I've used my skill in many area's of my life, including when I lived in Dubai. My job entailed dealing with a Colombian company where only Spanish was spoken, I never had any problems with language barriers. 

It's amazing what you can learn from hanging around Pedro's bar!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I think that different people learn in different ways, and everybody has different natural abilities.....so you have to find out what works for you.

When I first came here (Nov 2005) I looked at all the various learning programs, and despite all the various claims I didn´t really find any of them to be particularly good for me. Though I would say the best of the bunch by far is Michel Thomas.

So what I did initially was purely look at the verbs rather than learning hundreds of words I´d never use......and I found it was very similar to Latin which I´d learnt in school way back from 1966-1970. I'd said throughout my life what a waste of time getting an O Level in Latin was, but from that moment on my opinion changed. 
I was amazed to find that virtually everything I´d learnt 40 years ago in Latin (and French) was still there in my brain somewhere, so when I was looking at Spanish I´d draw from the Latin and it just sort of fell into place.

So the way I approached it was probably totally different than most people.....I had to be able to communicate so I'd research the theory and then just get out there and do it. And I still do it that way now.....examine the language rules rather than learning lists of useless words, and just go outside the door and speak to everybody. I particularly enjoy conversing with under 30 Espanolas!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I have a Spanish friend who spent 20 years living in Cambridge; we were discussing this issue a few weeks ago and he felt the Brits spent too much time on the structure of Spanish and not enough time learning the "street lingo". Basically what he was saying is, forget spending a fortune on lessons, integrate into the local Spanish community and forget trying to learn "Oxford" Spanish.
> 
> I agree with him, it's exactly what I did 5 years ago when I moved to Spain......I've used my skill in many area's of my life, including when I lived in Dubai. My job entailed dealing with a Colombian company where only Spanish was spoken, I never had any problems with language barriers.
> 
> It's amazing what you can learn from hanging around Pedro's bar!


I agree to a point, the lessons are useful in how to construct sentences and how the whole language is put together, that helps. BUT its no substitiute for actually chatting and learning the street Spanish, or picking up the vocabulary. For me I'm finding both helpful, its just not quick enough and I forget so easliy!!

I wish I could have a micro-cxhip planted in my brain that would enable me to just speak and understand Spanish!

Jo


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

I was taking lessons in a local pub/restaurant twice a week last year, and that was a help. But starting next week I have a friend who teaches children that are having problems with Spanish and she is going to start teaching me with a one hours class 5 days a week. That should really help. I know I will draw on all I learned last year. I too had a lot of problems with the verbs, But structure of sentances I do not find that the Spanish mind all my little mistakes, they understand what I am trying to say and just have a little laugh and offer their assistance in correcting me. Yes Jo they do appreciate our trying to speak the language, as we should I mean after all if they came to our respective countries we would expect them to speak our language and we are not nearly as tolerable as they are with us.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I find watching the telly with subtitles and then writing it down helps a lot

Also, if you think of something that particularly interests you, like History for example and then start reading up about Spanish history (in Spanish) you should learn certain words quite quickly and this could give you a boost in your learning

Worth a go maybe...


----------



## jayseabee (Oct 23, 2008)

I have to agree with most people here. I have been living in Wales for the last 25 years, and still cannot speak it. Why? Because the Welsh laugh at me every time I try. I can understand a lot, but I do not feel confident enough to speak it.
I found, every time I went to Spain, the Spainish are wonderful, and really want to help you learn. I would be the last one to encourage the odd vino as an aid, but a merry evening in a nice Spanish pub is the very best way to learn the lingo.


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

XTreme said:


> .....examine the language rules rather than learning lists of useless words, and just go outside the door and speak to everybody. ...


This is a great little piece of information and I have found this way of looking at the language. I bought a package called Shortcuts to Spanish for this very reason. The guy who wrote it is an Australian (which helps ) and he focusses on showing you the rules for the language and words that are the same or similar in English. The package is very cheap and downloadable from the internet and includes audio files for practice - no lists of words to remember just a couple of everyday useful words and the rules to make the rest happen. When you understand that then it just begins to happen. 

Anyone interested can follow a link from my blog Hola! Spain

Like I said I have found this package to be the best for simple language learning - I only wish someone would do one in Catalan.  Maybe I will later.
Diz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Childrens books in Spanish are also very helpful. They are written in "simple" Spanish and have pictures, so you get the idea of whats being said and pick up the odd word and can gradually understand the whole book!!! I do this with my daughter and ..... well she's picking it up!!! I'm much slower cos of my age I guess

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

dizzy said:


> This is a great little piece of information and I have found this way of looking at the language. I bought a package called Shortcuts to Spanish for this very reason. The guy who wrote it is an Australian (which helps ) and he focusses on showing you the rules for the language and words that are the same or similar in English.


I think that´s the Marcus Santamaria one isn´t it? It´s one of the better ones I think, but like most of the others it's purely Latino Spanish so the pronunciations are different along with some of the words themselves.
The only one who does point out differences from time to time is Michel Thomas, but again that´s mainly Latino in content.
It's OK if you´re aware of the differences, but if you´re not you´ll end up speaking in a way that's very similar to a Colombian drugs dealer!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

My Granddaughter is learning Spanish at the age of 3.....she loves Dora the Explorer!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Childrens books in Spanish are also very helpful.


Stravinsky is working along similar lines Jo.

Once he´s mastered children´s books in _English_ without running his finger under the lines while reciting out loud he´s going to move onto the Spanish!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Stravinsky is working along similar lines Jo.
> 
> Once he´s mastered children´s books in _English_ without running his finger under the lines while reciting out loud he´s going to move onto the Spanish!


................. it'll be joined up writing next!

Jo


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I think that´s the Marcus Santamaria one isn´t it? It´s one of the better ones I think, but like most of the others it's purely Latino Spanish so the pronunciations are different along with some of the words themselves.
> The only one who does point out differences from time to time is Michel Thomas, but again that´s mainly Latino in content.
> It's OK if you´re aware of the differences, but if you´re not you´ll end up speaking in a way that's very similar to a Colombian drugs dealer!


Yes that is the one however, I found that he is now pointing out the differences between latin american and spain spanish. If that makes sense. Anyway it has helped me. Colombian drug dealer or not - i can still make myself understood and I haven't noticed any wierd looks or money being passed to me. Maybe I should look harder next time...)


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> My Granddaughter is learning Spanish at the age of 3.....she loves Dora the Explorer!


Haha Dora the Eplorer or in Spain Dora la Exploradora  hehe I used this as an example of how I could use a tv programme to help young students learn English .
I tend to listen to songs like Mariposa Traicionera lol by Mana their fab of course Enrique Iglesias is great. I do love to listen to music and find that a good way to pick up a language .

Emma


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

dizzy said:


> This is a great little piece of information and I have found this way of looking at the language. I bought a package called Shortcuts to Spanish for this very reason. The guy who wrote it is an Australian (which helps ) and he focusses on showing you the rules for the language and words that are the same or similar in English. The package is very cheap and downloadable from the internet and includes audio files for practice - no lists of words to remember just a couple of everyday useful words and the rules to make the rest happen. When you understand that then it just begins to happen.
> 
> Anyone interested can follow a link from my blog Hola! Spain
> 
> ...


Yeah what about us here in Andaluz. Maybe it is best for us to start with the childens books. I mean we are really starting as children with little or no knowledge of the language. Hey I might just do that.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

A major source of language training is magazines - I used to buy Spanish Bikes/Guns/Cars magazines - basically if you're interested in the content matter you'll soon fathom out the similarities of content and start to understand what's written

ditto watching OLD films (the ones you could more or less recite verbatim in your native language) in Spanish with NO subtitles.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pop music also helps, My 11 yo daughter is in love with Enrique Iglesias, the son of Julio (that makes me feel old!!). Alot of his songs are in Spanish and she listens to them, understands the words and even sings along in Spanish (AAGGH!!) And Madonna, she has a few songs with bits of Spanish in them, I've learnt words and phrases by accident listening to them "Who's that girl" "Quien es, es la nina", "Sorry" "lo siento" just two examples - As they say; Every little helps!

Jo

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Alot of his songs are in Spanish


Mmmmm - Good job my wife hasn't read this. She'd not agree.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Pop music also helps, My 11 yo daughter is in love with Enrique Iglesias, the son of Julio (that makes me feel old!!). Alot of his songs are in Spanish and she listens to them, understands the words and even sings along in Spanish (AAGGH!!) And Madonna, she has a few songs with bits of Spanish in them, I've learnt words and phrases by accident listening to them "Who's that girl" "Quien es, es la nina", "Sorry" "lo siento" just two examples - As they say; Every little helps!
> 
> Jo
> 
> Jo


Ricky Martin sings some of his songs in Spanish (well, he is from South America!), "Living la vida loca" is better in Spanish than English!  (He is great live if anyone gets the chance to see him perform in Spain again) There is a Spanish pop group who I listen to just to keep my Spanish up to speed....Chambao sing some beautiful songs and you pick up words along the way.

Also worth looking at, if you have itunes, there are some free podcasts on there.

HTH


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Avoid Spanish Rap Music.....or you´ll end up telling the girl on the meat counter in Mercadona that you´re a mega pimp and you're there to smack your ***** up.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lmao!!!!!


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Avoid Spanish Rap Music.....or you´ll end up telling the girl on the meat counter in Mercadona that you´re a mega pimp and you're there to smack your ***** up.


Thats a total classic lol been laughing for ages!!! Have you seen the teletubbies doin Shake that *** ***** lol thats funny tooo.

Emma


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Thats a total classic lol been laughing for ages!!! Have you seen the teletubbies doin Shake that *** ***** lol thats funny tooo.
> 
> Emma


Valley girls always laugh at me! Is it because I is a Jack?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

U is da expert, homie! LOL


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Valley girls always laugh at me! Is it because I is a Jack?


Lol proper mining valley girl!! woot woot

Emma


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> U is da expert, homie! LOL


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Brilliant!!!!! I jammin in da yard!! LMAO


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


>


That's excellent.


----------



## J.O.N. (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

The best way to learn is by immersing yourself in a situation where you have no alternative but to learn. As I see it, most of the people here are concentrated in areas that offer an alternative to having to learn the language. My advice to you, or anyone else in your situation is to take your next vacation in A Coruña, the people are friendly, there is fantastic night life and out of this world sea food, but very few people speak English here. As long as you are making an effort to communicate the locals will gladly help you. You will be amazed how quickly you start picking things up, you may even learn some Gallego.

Hope this helps,
JON


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

J.O.N. said:


> Hi,
> 
> The best way to learn is by immersing yourself in a situation where you have no alternative but to learn. As I see it, most of the people here are concentrated in areas that offer an alternative to having to learn the language. My advice to you, or anyone else in your situation is to take your next vacation in A Coruña, the people are friendly, there is fantastic night life and out of this world sea food, but very few people speak English here. As long as you are making an effort to communicate the locals will gladly help you. You will be amazed how quickly you start picking things up, you may even learn some Gallego.
> 
> ...


Thats a very good point and more importantly its true !

If the only people you ever speak to are Brits then you stand very little chance of ever learning the language. Thats why exchange students always live with families,, so they have to learn the language to communicate.

As for A Coruna, its a lively city and the people are most definitely friendly


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

All well and good travelling to La Coruna but Gallego is no good where Castellano is spoken. It's like travelling to Barcelona and learning Catalan, coming back to south east Spain and the local Spaniards don't have a clue what you're saying because the dialect is totally different!! We see this happening in Communidad de Valencia where some north of the province speak Valenciano but it's not spoken widely in the south thus causing a breakdown in communication.

For me, I'll learn the lingo that is specific to the area I live in, it makes life far more easier.

PS who says the Spaniards arn't friendly, welcoming and pleasant in the south? The seafood is also excellent here too!


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

"PS who says the Spaniards arn't friendly, welcoming and pleasant in the south?"

I totally agree in the South they are sooooo welcoming and never want to see you go home well I never want to come home >.< which is why I am moving down South so to speak.

Emma


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi. Have arrived in Spain and just been looking at recent threads. Thanks for recommendation ref learning Spanish. I'm not very disciplined and the quicker the better so I've just downloaded the 4 free lessons from Shortcuts to Spanish. 

Everyone around where I live is, or seems to be, Spanish and all I can say is "Hola" - not much use. I have a dog and when I meet someone while walking, they say "Macho?" and I say "Si". Absolutely great! Most of the time, I try to avoid any speech at all, it's easier but not good long term. 

I hope these lessons work for me!

Ros


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

rospapergirl said:


> y is "Hola" - not much use. I have a dog and when I meet someone while walking, they say "Macho?" and I say "Si".


Small point BUT in written Spanish that is *"¿Macho?"* and *"¡Si!"*. 

The requirement for the preceding punctuation with exclamation and interrogatives drives me potty - BUT you'll need it if you're planning to write Spanish ever. It's a good reason to have a Spanish keyboard.


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks, Chris, for the punctuation correction - I had noticed the up-side-down question mark before questions. Actually, it makes sense as you know it's a question when you start reading it whereas, in English, something like "The same as before" is spoken differently from "The same as before?". Getting too technical now. Regarding the Spanish keyboard, give me a chance, I've only been here 2 weeks and have spent loads of money on other things to help settle in! Have to call a halt now as there's more rent and bills to be paid next month. However, if I DO manage to learn some Spanish, maybe I'll be able to barter the price of a keyboard!

Ros


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

If you are able to get up to the village of Mijas (nice day out!) I cannot recommend highly enough Carlos Pilkington who runs daily classes there. 
I have done about 4 sessions/course in all with him - and each time I go up a level and learn more. Sometimes I even surprize myself!
He is Spanish, was educated in the UK - and speaks both so well and has that all important grasp of how 'we' see/think things through. He will find a way to get you talking!
Although as everyone has said - there is no substitute for using any words - even if very basic! on a day to day basis in REAL LIFE situations. I guess one of the hurdles for many is 'feeling stupid' - but once I had got over this I found that most (sad to say tho that in tourist season I get tarred with the 'guiris') - are pleased to stop and chat. You will always learn something new!

Good luck sj


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

NB - You can find Carlos in 'The sur in English' under Eduction/tution. He advertises every six weeks or so when he is starting a new run of his intensives...


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for that info, Susan.

Ros x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Fuengirola is crammed solid with language schools so you should not struggle ..... although Mijas is a nice drive if you are on that side of town (el pueblo). 

Shout if you ever want a coffee (un café). I'm on Los Boliches side but, hey, Fuengirola is not London (Londres) so we can't be far away from each other!


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Your profile says 'Alicante'! Mind you, we walked to Los Boliches one day and it took 4 days! ...... Not really. 

When we get Christmas/New Year out of the way, might take you up on the cafe con leche offer. Thanks.
Ros


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are welcome - de nada 

My house (la casa) is in (en) Alicante but I am working (estoy trabajando) in Los Boliches (opposite the recinto ferial -- fairground) 

Happy to meet in the new year (año nuevo) 

Note that in Spanish it is year new and note that año is spelt with an ñ and not an n. That would make it a very different matter entirely - an intimate part of the human body.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

For rospapergirl.....just remember to shout out "Que ******" very loudly when you see Steve!

It's a traditional Spanish greeting used for blokes like him!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Mmm, teach her correctly! Where are the accents?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Mmm, teach her correctly! Where are the accents?


I refuse to use Spanish ones Steve....I'm sticking to my authentic Welsh one!


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I've looked up both your words, guys and know what you're saying! Felices Pascuas!
(Can't do the upside-down exclamation mark)
Ros


----------

